# Rodo



## bolboreta

Buenas tardes,

¿Podrían ustedes decirme cómo se dice "rodo" en español? es un utensilio para la limpieza del suelo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Para ajudar os estrangeiros:  aqui está um rodo.


----------



## Tomby

No caso que se refira o que mostra a foto, chama-se "fregona". 
Se não fosse o aparelho que está a procurar diga como é ou como se usa para responder-lhe de maneira certa. 
Bom fim-de-semana! 
TT.


----------



## Tomby

O aparelho de limpeza mostrado pela Vanda é uma *escoba*, digamos _moderna_. Em português "vassoura". Não sei se te referes à vassoura. 
TT.


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Tombatossals. Mira, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero fregona (esfregão) no es exactamente lo que estoy buscando. Según me han dicho, un rodo lleva una paño envuelto alrededor, que es con lo que se seca el suelo, y ese paño hay que lavarlo de cada vez que se usa, no es desechable.
¿Se te ocurre otra palabra? a mí no... 

Muchas gracias, Tombatossals.


----------



## Vanda

Pois é TT, eu até achei a fregona, mas a fregona para nós é esfregão. O rodo tem uma tira de borracha de ponta a ponta que serve para puxar toda a água do piso. Observe a beirada preta da figura , é uma tira de borracha.


----------



## bolboreta

Ah, Tombatossals, es que tampoco es una escoba.. jaja. Las escobas no sirven para secar el suelo de agua, ni llevan paños.

He pensado que tal no se pueda traducir, porque aquí no hay "rodos". Si no encuentro otra palabra, lo traduciré como "fregona".

Muchas gracias, Tombatossals.

Oh, Vanda, muchas gracias a ti también.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tomby

Creo que ya sé como es en español: “_friegasuelos haragán_”, “_friegasuelos_” o “_haragán_”.
Según el DRAE, haragán, además del significado que todos conocemos es en América Latina “_Utensilio para fregar el suelo que consta de un palo horizontal con una goma y de un palo vertical con el que se maneja_.”
Mira *aquí,* en “haraganes para limpiar el suelo” y número 55. [Falta el palitroque]
¡Saludos! 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, você é dez!


----------



## bolboreta

Ah, Tombatossals, nunca había oído eso de "friegasuelos haragán". 

Me parece bien el término que has apuntado, aunque tengo una duda.. Siendo un término usado en países Iberoamericanos, ¿crees que sería de fácil comprensión en España?

¡Muchísimas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Cervantina

Hola 
en Mexico se dice "trapeador" a lo que te refieres, que puede llevar un "trapo" o una "jerga" para limpiar el piso

Suerte

Eso de trapeador se usa aun para los aparatos modernos que ya tienen incluido un sistema en donde hay una esponja y no un trapo.
En Sudamerica le dicen "mopa", palabra tomada del ingles. 
Suerte!


----------



## Tomby

bolboreta said:


> Ah, Tombatossals, nunca había oído eso de "friegasuelos haragán".
> 
> Me parece bien el término que has apuntado, aunque tengo una duda.. Siendo un término usado en países Iberoamericanos, ¿crees que sería de fácil comprensión en España?
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias y saludos!


*Sinceramente no*. Yo si tuviera que comprar un utensilio de esos (no muy común en España) le diría al vendedor: “_¿Tienen un limpiasuelos, parecido a las escobillas para limpiar las lunas de los escaparates o de los coches?_”.
La verdad es que no es muy normal ese utensilio de limpieza, seguramente en América sí, pero aquí, al margen de los aparatos eléctricos, solemos utilizar la escoba (hemos dicho que no se trataba de ella), la fregona (_idem_.), el cepillo (_escova_, tampoco) y la mopa (utilizada para suelos de madera o parquet).
Por tanto, según mi opinión, sería algo difícil de entender. Siempre tienes la opción de preguntar en el Foro Español para ver que opinión dan.
¡Un saludo y feliz fin de semana!
TT.


----------



## nusa

Boas:
Yo siempre he conocido por mopa a éstas. Aúnque he visto muchas veces un Hagaran (como mostró Tombatossals) no tenía conocimiento de que así se llamará (y creo que pocas personas podrían decirte su nombre). También he visto las que llevan el paño de algodón. Buscando mopas de goma me salío esto por si te sirve de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## bolboreta

Tombatossals, Cervantina y Nusa, muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración. Aún no lo he decidido, pero probablemente lo traduzca como "mopa". 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Vanda

Bolboreta, só gostaria que você se lembrasse que a mopa não é de modo algum o nosso rodo. Até agora, das figuras que vocês colocaram, rodo é haragan, que pode ser tanto a citada acima pelo TT ou então esta haragan de goma.


----------



## Tomby

Antes de traducir finalmente por "mopa", recuerda que esta lleva unos hilos o flecos de tejido absorbente y, por eso, es apropiada para los suelos de madera o para dar cierto brillo a un suelo limpio.
No soy quien para indicarte la traducción, pero antes lo traducía como "haragán" indicando que se trata de una escobilla con una tira de caucho para retirar el agua de los suelos.
¡Un saludo!
TT


----------



## Paraguayan

bolboreta said:


> Tombatossals, Cervantina y Nusa, muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración. Aún no lo he decidido, pero probablemente lo traduzca como "mopa".
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
seu nome é borboleta ou bolboreta?

disculpe a pergunta...

No Paraguai, nós chamamos de*  " repasador " *(pela imagem que vanda postou)


----------



## Paraguayan

Vanda said:


> Bolboreta, só gostaria que você se lembrasse que a mopa não é de modo algum o nosso rodo. Até agora, das figuras que vocês colocaram, rodo é haragan, que pode ser tanto a citada acima pelo TT ou então esta haragan de goma.


 
yo jamás escuche haragan para rodo,

rodo:

_repasador* *_

_trapeador  (como já disse cervatina)_


----------



## Mangato

En esta zona de Galicia a esa herramienta la llaman ESPARAVEL. He consultado el dicionario castellano y la define como tabla con mango que usan los albañiles par estender el cemento en el suelo.

Aquí se denomina esparavel a esa especie de escobilla de goma con mango para secar el suelo de forma similar a los limpiaparabrisas


----------



## pipi1419

En Argentina, a eso se le llama secador


----------



## Carolao

Hola Bolboreta. Después de ver la foto que adjunta vanda, mi sugerencia es limpia suelos de goma (de hecho lo he buscado así en google y he encontrado la foto que creo es éso. 

No puedo enviarte la URL porque el sistema no me deja pero si usas limpia suelos en el buscador y la opción de imágenes ya lo encontrarás

Mopa se usa para limpiezas de suelos de madera, y tiene como ya ha indicado alguien un paño o gamuza que recoje la suciedad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tomby

Carolao said:


> Hola Bolboreta. Después de ver la foto que adjunta vanda, mi sugerencia es limpia suelos de goma (de hecho lo he buscado así en google y he encontrado la foto que creo es éso.
> 
> No puedo enviarte la URL porque el sistema no me deja pero si usas limpia suelos en el buscador y la opción de imágenes ya lo encontrarás
> 
> Mopa se usa para limpiezas de suelos de madera, y tiene como ya ha indicado alguien un paño o gamuza que recoje la suciedad.
> 
> Un saludo.


¡Exactamente! En la tercera fila hay tres. CLICK
TT


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Hola gente!

Acá en Venezuela eso se llama Mopa, pero lo que muestra Vanda como Rodo, le llamamos Haragán o escurridor, el último algo más mío para confesarles.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## galcosta

De acuerdo con Pipi, en Argentina, se usa solamente secador


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Paraguayan said:


> No Paraguai, nós chamamos de* " repasador " *(pela imagem que vanda postou)



Según Wikipedia , "repasador" es un paño/trapo de cocina. Un "rodo" no es eso.



Cervantina said:


> en Mexico se dice "trapeador" a lo que te refieres, que puede llevar un "trapo" o una "jerga" para limpiar el piso



Después de hacer una busca en Google Images por "trapeador", me parece claro que eso no es el utensilio que llamamos de "rodo" en Brasil, sino lo que se llama "mop" en inglés. Mi padrasto mexicano lo llama de "jalador" y Google Images me confirmó que esa sí es la palabra usual en México para un "rodo".


----------

